# Characteristics for being on Kindle Boards



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I got an idea from Bargain books for this thread. We are looking for *negative * characteristics *except* on KB they are a must...

Easily influenced especially when it comes to spending money

next....

Linda


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Likes accessories for everything.....


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Weakness with our addiction is encouraged. We enable each other!


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Spends as much time, if not more, talking about reading than actually reading.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Easily influenced especially when it comes to spending money


There's a requirment other than that one? Crap! I bet it costs a lot of money too! 

Oh, I have to come up with a new one? Very well:
Willing to talk to people for extended periods of time who may or may not be completely imaginary.

~robin


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> There's a requirment other than that one? Crap! I bet it costs a lot of money too!
> 
> Oh, I have to come up with a new one? Very well:
> Willing to talk to people for extended periods of time who may or may not be completely imaginary.
> ...


Between books, covers, skins, purses, backpacks, coffeemakers, liquor, knitting, quilting, dieting, art, and movies isn't being here expensive enough? If someone adds shoes I'll be bankrupt.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gives inanimate (sorry Little Gertie) objects names and cares about their Kindle's feelings.  Don't all of us tuck our Kindles into bed at night?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Worries about others' Kindles as much as we worry about our own...maybe even more for the others!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bad behavior is encouraged here

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Shirking responsibilities -- like real life and work -- is encouraged here.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Breaks into a cold sweat just at the thought of any accident which would render one small electronic device inoperable for even one day.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Shirking responsibilities -- like real life and work -- is encouraged here.


ROTFL...how true!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Defines success by the number of times we post


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Willing to talk to people for extended periods of time who may or may not be completely imaginary.


You mean, oh my gosh, you mean you all aren't real!!! (Shock!) And I've gotten to like you folks so much. I knew I was a sick puppy, but this is really bad. Do you think my Kindle is imaginary too. No, that would be too much. I simply couldn't take that. I, I think I am fading away. Nothing is real. Carol, my dear wife, goodbye. Molly and Maggie, my dear puppies, goodbye. I'm fading away. Imaginary, we are all imaginary, everything is imag................


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

We admire weakness and encourage it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

We are all figments of Betsy's and Linda's imagination. This allows them to talk to themselves and others without appearing insane to people who watch them post.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

they must have some kind of code we don't know about...for all we know they are plotting against us.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> You mean, oh my gosh, you mean you all aren't real!!!


I feel bad now. You thought we were real? Seriously?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ouch! (Smacked self to make sure I was real.)   Yup I'm real, so we aren't all in their imaginations.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx! Can I borrow your hat please?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lack of self discipline is a virture here.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Secretly think superior thoughts when you see someone else reading a paper book. Awww, how quaint!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

One must have an obsessive interest in saving change for the Coinstar change machine.

L


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Devices are dressed better than we are.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Spends hours on finding a moving avatar, and makes their own I'm a proud Kindle owner banner!  Yikes!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Must have more time than $$$.  Don't cost $9.99 to read here and it is better than a best seller and covers all genres.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

To laugh at sympathize with people who keep screwing things up but never reveal all the times we did.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

odd affinity for Hibbing. . . . .


Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> odd affinity for Hibbing. . . . .
> 
> Ann


----------



## etiz (Dec 25, 2008)

views a $50 Amazon gift certificate as being more valuable than $50 cash...


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> You mean, oh my gosh, you mean you all aren't real!!! (Shock!) And I've gotten to like you folks so much. I knew I was a sick puppy, but this is really bad. Do you think my Kindle is imaginary too. No, that would be too much. I simply couldn't take that. I, I think I am fading away. Nothing is real. Carol, my dear wife, goodbye. Molly and Maggie, my dear puppies, goodbye. I'm fading away. Imaginary, we are all imaginary, everything is imag................


LOL Does anyone remember the ending to the TV show, St. Elsewhere? It was this little hospital in that boy's snowglobe!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> We are all figments of Betsy's and Linda's imagination. This allows them to talk to themselves and others without appearing insane to people who watch them post.


I know you are not figments of MY imagination. If you were all figments, you would address me as Queen Betsy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

We can easily justify buying a coffee maker, tea pot, 4 or 5 purses that our Kindle will fit in, laptop bag, loose leaf teas, exotic coffee's....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know you are not figments of MY imagination. If you were all figments, you would address me as Queen Betsy.


Are you sure I'm not merely a nightmare?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you were all figments, you would address me as Queen Betsy.


Yikes! I'm a figment and didn't even know it. Thank you for enlightening me, Queen Betsy.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Must encourage whining for those who do not have their kindles yet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> odd affinity for Hibbing. . . . .
> 
> Ann


especially when it's -19 there like now....

(Thank you Ann for working Hibbing into this thread, Mom appreciates it.)

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Must be able to discuss textiles  

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> LOL Does anyone remember the ending to the TV show, St. Elsewhere? It was this little hospital in that boy's snowglobe!


Wow thanks a lot!


Spoiler



this is why we have spoiler tags![\spoler]

A sense of humor comes in handy. Oh and know your Hugh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Must adore vampires and think they're cute and cuddly and romantic and heroic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Aw gee thanks Jim!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Are you sure I'm not merely a nightmare?


More like one of those really odd fever induced dreams....you know the ones with the pop art backgrounds?





katiekat1066 said:


> Must be able to discuss textiles
> 
> Katiekat


And Hugh...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> More like one of those really odd fever induced dreams....you know the ones with the pop art backgrounds?


You mean like a vanilla sky? Oh no, we're not figments; we're code. PHP, to be exact.

Hmm. Is that better or worse?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yikes! I'm a figment and didn't even know it. Thank you for enlightening me, Queen Betsy.


LOL!

Lives vicariously through others' Kindle arrivals.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Can easily justify buying coffee makers, tea pots, exotic loose leaf teas, exotic coffees, laptop bags, laptops, purses that our Kindles fit in and we strongly encourage others to follow the example we have so proudly set.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> More like one of those really odd fever induced dreams....you know the ones with the pop art backgrounds?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Like the Dali sequences in Vertigo?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know you are not figments of MY imagination. If you were all figments, you would address me as Queen Betsy.


Your Majesty,

We, your lowly servants, eagerly await your slightest command. You command, we obey.

Your worthless servant and bootlicker,
Steven


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know you are not figments of MY imagination. If you were all figments, you would address me as Queen Betsy.


Now, now your Majesty don't get upset with we poor commoners just trying to have a little fun. Bows and tugs on forelock....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Buy a expensive cover, and realize it doesn't match your Decalgirl skin, so you buy another cover....and another skin to match the first cover.  LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

What's a forelock and why do you tug it?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Some of us are willing to pay 30+ dollars for a pen (fountain pens).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A picture is worth 1000 words. 'Nuff said.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> What's a forelock and why do you tug it?


It's the front part of your hair, your bangs if you have them, and it is supposed to be a sign of respect to ones betters. Sort of the peasant version of a bow, since peasants usually had their hands full and couldn't bow, the forelock tug was their sign of respect. Probably TMI for the subject.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Must endlessly download samples, no matter how many until your Kindle &/or SD card is full.

All with the firm intention of "being read"  

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Buy a expensive cover, and realize it doesn't match your Decalgirl skin, so you buy another cover....and another skin to match the first cover. LOL!


Love this one 

Thanks, Neversleeps!

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Now, now your Majesty don't get upset with we poor commoners just trying to have a little fun. Bows and tugs on forelock....





stevene9 said:


> Your Majesty,
> 
> We, your lowly servants, eagerly await your slightest command. You command, we obey.
> 
> ...


Thank you. As you were.

Queen Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Between books, covers, skins, purses, backpacks, coffeemakers, liquor, knitting, quilting, dieting, art, and movies isn't being here expensive enough? If someone adds shoes I'll be bankrupt.


Don't forget that darn coffee and tea thread!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I believe that money to spend on tea has been included in the discussion above. 

Now to finish making my cup of Darjeeling Avongrove...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know you are not figments of MY imagination. If you were all figments, you would address me as Queen Betsy.


If you were figments of my imagination....we'd all be better looking!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Aw gee thanks Jim!


That will teach me to skim...I thought BJ was talking about you, too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

sebat said:


> That will teach me to skim...I thought BJ was talking about you, too.


I know he wasn't but I know he thinks that.

I am in trouble. I just got my hair cut short and I have no forlock. I'll have to tug something else.

Who was the guy in the picture? Was that a Kindle in his right hand? Was it taken in Hibbing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I know what I think.  At least, I think I know.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Who was the guy in the picture? * Was that a Kindle in his right hand? * Was it taken in Hibbing?


Well, his Kindle is inside his "tuff locker kindle karrier in the koolest color of the season: kiss!"

Takes a strong konfident man to karry a kindle in a kiss kolored karrier, don't ya know? LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Well, his Kindle is inside his "tuff locker kindle karrier in the koolest color of the season: kiss!"
> 
> Takes a strong konfident man to karry a kindle in a kiss kolored karrier, don't ya know? LOL
> 
> L


This message was brought to you by the KK%$z#4&@^....

*wrests hand from keyboard*


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Well, his Kindle is inside his "tuff locker kindle karrier in the koolest color of the season: kiss!"
> 
> Takes a strong konfident man to karry a kindle in a kiss kolored karrier, don't ya know? LOL
> 
> L


No matter how I answer that, I'll just look bad.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Don't forget that darn coffee and tea thread!!!


That was included in the coffeemaker part. I'm working to earn enough money to stay on these boards. At least I don't have pets, children, or a husband to pay for.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Seriously consider things we can cut back on for more book money... soap, toothpaste, laundry detergent, deodorant


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Seriously consider things we can cut back on for more book money... soap, toothpaste, laundry detergent, deodorant


I'm thinking about dropping my Amazon Prime membership when it comes up. I got it so I would get 2 days shipping on my books, now I have Whispernet and my Kindle and I'm not sure I need it any more.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Seriously consider things we can cut back on for more book money... soap, toothpaste, laundry detergent, deodorant


Food!

I've noticed I've started buying store brands. Never did that before.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> Food!
> 
> I've noticed I've started buying store brands. Never did that before.


That is so true... I forgot that one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

used textbooks...which I usually don't do, because most used textbooks don't include the cd-rom.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I'm thinking about dropping my Amazon Prime membership when it comes up. I got it so I would get 2 days shipping on my books, now I have Whispernet and my Kindle and I'm not sure I need it any more.


I debated about that too, but have decided to keep it (my renewal comes up in March). I buy other stuff from Amazon so the free shipping is good for that. Plus, I have decided that prime customers are in a different "category." For example, when I ordered my refurb Kindle in November, I opted for the free, two day prime shipping but the Kindle still arrived overnight. Many of the things I ordered for Christmas came overnight, too, even though I didn't pay extra for it. So, it's worth keeping, IMHO.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Seriously consider things we can cut back on for more book money... soap, toothpaste, laundry detergent, deodorant


Clothes, I don't need to dress well to read my Kindle. If I went out to a bookstore I needed clothes, to sit home and one click on my Kindle, let's just say the fashion police better not show up.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I debated about that too, but have decided to keep it (my renewal comes up in March). I buy other stuff from Amazon so the free shipping is good for that. Plus, I have decided that prime customers are in a different "category." For example, when I ordered my refurb Kindle in November, I opted for the free, two day prime shipping but the Kindle still arrived overnight. Many of the things I ordered for Christmas came overnight, too, even though I didn't pay extra for it. So, it's keeping, IMHO.
> 
> L


There is that part of it, I do a lot of my Christmas and gift shopping there, so I may keep it. I have until March like you do to think about it. I've never gotten anything overnight, unless I paid for overnight, but the 2 days is nice.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I debated about that too, but have decided to keep it (my renewal comes up in March). I buy other stuff from Amazon so the free shipping is good for that. Plus, I have decided that prime customers are in a different "category." For example, when I ordered my refurb Kindle in November, I opted for the free, two day prime shipping but the Kindle still arrived overnight. Many of the things I ordered for Christmas came overnight, too, even though I didn't pay extra for it. So, it's keeping, IMHO.
> 
> L


Keeping mine also. Well worth the price for me, I did the mojority of my XMAS shopping from Amazon. I also give books to my Mom and friends as gifts and none of them have Kindle's. Ordered 3 DTB's on Monday for my friends b'day, love that free shipping.

I did give up my Starbucks though for more book $$


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Characteristics...hmmmm, does having a panic attack when KB goes down count? *


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Characteristics...hmmmm, does having a panic attack when KB goes down count? *


I have a panic attack when my gift card balance gets down to $10.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> I have a panic attack when my gift card balance gets down to $10.


LOL!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am slowly moving all my recurrent charges (like the cable TV bill, newspaper subscription) to my Amazon Visa card just so I can keep on racking up those Amazon GCs. I always liked them before; now I am obsessed with them.

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Marci said:


> Love this one
> 
> Thanks, Neversleeps!
> 
> Marci


No problem  It is so true....LOL!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> I have a panic attack when my gift card balance gets down to $10.


*LOL, I'll cross that bridge when I get there *


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I over obsess everything.  I research and research, then research more; then ask someone else for their opinion.  I did it with the Kindle, my washer and dryer, my bowler bag, the new laptop.  I am my own worst enemy....BUT HERE on the BOARDS:  I know misery loves company!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> BUT HERE on the BOARDS: I know misery loves company!!!


*Ain't that the truth!!!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Well, his Kindle is inside his "tuff locker kindle karrier in the koolest color of the season: kiss!"
> 
> Takes a strong konfident man to karry a kindle in a kiss kolored karrier, don't ya know? LOL
> 
> L


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Characteristics: Is relieved to know that 32 GB SD cards exist, even though has a long way to go before filling up current 1 GB SD card.

N


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Characteristics: Is relieved to know that 32 GB SD cards exist, even though has a long way to go before filling up current 1 GB SD card.
> 
> N


And before you get to a large fraction of that limit (32,000 books), you can be sure that there will be 64 GB and then 128 GB cards available. I think it is safe to say that no one will really run out of space for books, unless you just download every free book available, even when you know you will never read it.

Steve


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

But I need those books. I might get stranded on a desert island and I am going to want to have plenty to read. Which is why I need a solar charger that I will carry with me whenever I travel. And a water proof bag that I can put my padded case that holds my Oberon covered Kindle in to make sure that it survives the crash/sinking. So I have to download all the free books that I can because I am not going to be able to use my whispernet. Unless whispernet works on desert islands outside of the US.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Something else to have on your Kindle for survival on your desert island.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I might get stranded on a desert island and I am going to want to have plenty to read.


The newest TV show - * Surviver: Kindle*

Eight kindlers are brought to a desert island. Their Kindle's batteries have only about 2 hours of charge left. The winner of each contest gets a half charged replacement battery. The winner of the whole show gets unlimited Kindle books for life. Contest will include such things as:

Speed reading
Detailed questions about a chapter quickly read at font#1
Memorizing all of the "alt" shortcuts
Kindleboards trivia
Ability to diss the Sony ebook reader
Trash talking Amazon's ebook price increases
... and many many more

Be sure to Tivo it, you wouldn't want to miss any shows.

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> The newest TV show - * Surviver: Kindle*
> 
> Eight kindlers are brought to a desert island. Their Kindle's batteries have only about 2 hours of charge left. The winner of each contest gets a half charged replacement battery. The winner of the whole show gets unlimited Kindle books for life. Contest will include such things as:
> 
> ...


ROTFL   What a great idea although there is a *good* possibility someone may be burned at the stake at Tribal Council.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> The newest TV show - * Surviver: Kindle*
> 
> Eight kindlers are brought to a desert island. Their Kindle's batteries have only about 2 hours of charge left. The winner of each contest gets a half charged replacement battery. The winner of the whole show gets unlimited Kindle books for life. Contest will include such things as:
> 
> ...


Now there's a survivor I might actually watch! 

Lynn L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> The newest TV show - * Surviver: Kindle*
> 
> Eight kindlers are brought to a desert island. Their Kindle's batteries have only about 2 hours of charge left. The winner of each contest gets a half charged replacement battery. The winner of the whole show gets unlimited Kindle books for life. Contest will include such things as:
> 
> ...


I want to see the food or Kindle drop. They drop both food and fully charged Kindles off the top of a tower and the contestants have to choose which one to catch. This is after 20 days of minimal food.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I want to see the food or Kindle drop. They drop both food and fully charged Kindles off the top of a tower and the contestants have to choose which one to catch. This is after 20 days of minimal food.


I'd catch the Kindle. I can stand to lose a few more pounds.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd catch the Kindle. I can stand to lose a few more pounds.


Me too!

Lynn L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd catch the Kindle and live off the land. Worms, berries, cocunuts, grasshoppers, snails


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I'd catch the Kindle and live off the land. Worms, berries, cocunuts, grasshoppers, snails


If it came to bugs, I'd starve. You know those challenges where you have to eat really gross stuff to see family? Uh-huh, no way, not me, no how!..I've seen them enough and I'll see them when the competition is over. I could never go on the Amazing Race because of some of the things they have to eat.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

As long as it wasn't my Kindle they were dropping I'd go for the food.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Now there's a survivor I might actually watch!
> 
> Lynn L


Can I have the transcript send to my Kindle?!?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

IF they would improve the internet on the Kindle we could watch it via the Kindle.

Note to self: download books on edible plants and insects for survival situations.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> As long as it wasn't my Kindle they were dropping I'd go for the food.


I figured it was my Kindle they were dropping, but if it were one of my tribemates that would make it real interesting. Do you really want to aggravate someone who might vote you off? Hmmm - might be a difficult decision. Don't suppose they would give you much time to think about it though.

Lynn L


----------

